# Insulin resistant diet for DH



## chicken (Mar 28, 2005)

Anyone else here on such a diet? I don't see a lot of overall change for me as I already follow a specific carbohydrate diet. It's a bit hard for him to wrap his mind around though as he has some severe cravings for sweets and chips.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

My DH is diabetic (Type I) and we constantly have to count carbs. The less carbs you eat the less hungry you feel. Also, really try to eat the slow carbs like whole wheat, brown rice, whole fruits (not juice). 

We are eating a lot of things in their natural state (very little processed food). DH is getting used to all the weird new foods as are the kids. We've always tried to eat well but it is a life long learning experience.

DH now eats eggplant, squash (all kinds), rautabager, salads, lots of grilled fish etc....

We should all try to eat healthy if not for weight control just for general good health.

DH could do with losing 20 lbs and I need to lose 30 lbs or more.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

Atkins is an "insulin resistant" diet...rather, way of eating, way of life. I count carbs. I use www.fitday.com. Awesome tool! I use to have cravings for sweets and chips (I was the ultimate junk food junkie and could easily still be that way), but the nice thing about Atkins is that it cleanses the body from the junk we have put into it and the cravings go away after a few days. Mind you, they WILL come back easily with just one little cheat, so a person has to be disciplined, but it's a lot easier once the body is de-toxed (is that a word?? lol)


----------



## Josephine (Oct 19, 2002)

When I was on the Atkins diet my cravings went way down. However, I cou ldnt last long on it-I couldnt concentrate! I think I made it about 4 months before I went crazy.  I am looking into a more moderate diet right now......


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

eating more protein will make the sugar cravings go away. it's hard to find high protein snacks tho. hardboiled eggs are good. a spoon full of peanut butter, if you get the kind without any sugar (not easy to find- read labels.) i keep a bag of raw almonds on the counter. a handful straightens me right out.

the cure for insulin resistance is weight loss. i like dr. phil's books for his sensible eating plans. there is a carb counter book he has that has menus and recipes, as well as a condensed version of his diet plan. it's healthy and it works.

atkins is waaaaay too high fat. the bad fats too, that clog arteries. but yes it works if you stick to it.


----------



## papaw (Jan 21, 2005)

marvella said:


> eating more protein will make the sugar cravings go away. it's hard to find high protein snacks tho. hardboiled eggs are good. a spoon full of peanut butter, if you get the kind without any sugar (not easy to find- read labels.)
> 
> 
> this is dashley, again I didn't want to have to sign him out and get back in again.
> ...


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Atkins can be as high fat or low fat as you want it to be. Vegies don't have to have butter on them. Eat fish and chicken and low fat content beef. Lean ham is nice.


----------

